# Sind einige WIRKLICH so engstirnig ?!?



## Ponresod (25. Juni 2008)

Tag zusammen !

Ich besuche die Seite buffed sehr gerne, weil teils neue, teils aber auch von woandersher kopierte Infos ind Hülle und Fülle vorhanden sind. Information ist immer wichtig und das schätze ich an dieser Seite, egal woher sie kommt, upto date muss sie sein.

Was mich aber immens stört hier ist der ewige Vergleich mit WoW. Mich kotzt das an. 

Ich habe selber WoW gespielt bis Mai diesen Jahres ( inkl. Beta). Seit BC wurde das Spiel naja, sagen wir sehr einfach. Lila items werden einem nachgeschmissen für sehr wenig aufwand. Start der Arena besiegelte das Schicksal vieler Spieler. Es ist einfach das idiotischste was ein Game von Blizzard machen konnte. Man wir regelrecht in ein gewissen Lineup mit einer gewissen Skillung des Chars GEZWUNGEN um bestehen zu können. Man kann nicht spielen wie man seinen Charakter "zusammengebaut" hat , nach vielen vielen vielen Nächten. Vor BC war man stolz ein lila Item zu haben , es wurde erarbeitet. Vor BC waren die Spieler, welche einen Offizierstitel trugen, im PvP gefürchtet. Seit BC - allles egal. Ehre farmen, Geld farmen zum ewigen umskillen ,weil man ja mit einer PvPskillung sehr schlecht raiden kann, usw......

Sei alles so wie es ist, denn nachwievor gibt es Leute die WoW sehr gerne spielen und sich zum Hero vor dem PC machen und Leute auslachen oder sogar beschimpfen, wenn sie noch nicht alle PvP oder raiditems haben. Ja du wirst ja nichtmal mehr mitgenommen zum raiden, weil jeder dich über das Arsenal anschaut und ingame inspeccted.Schwachsinn sowas. 

Nun gut , ist meine Meinung und mit der steh ich sicher nicht alleine da.


ABER


Dann WoW mit AoC zu vergleichen, ist wohl der grösste Schwachsinn aller Zeiten.Gut MMORPG ist und bleibt MMORPG. Auto ist auch Auto. Aber ein Mercedes ist kein BMW.


In AoC ist vieles anders! Ich kann als Spieler nicht erwarten, nach mehr als 3 jahren WoW, dass ich mich in ein Spiel einlogge , wo ich sofort 1hits machen kann und fett +dmg auf meiner Rüstung hab. Leute jammern, daß es keine Leitfäden für Quests oder Instanzen gibt, dass es keinen Support, der wirklich eher dürftig ABER vorhanden ist, gibt, das die Klassen immer mit Priestern,Schamanen, Kriegern,usw  aus WoW verglichen werden,..................


Dann kommen Aussagen wie : Bei WoW ist das aber so und so, warum kann man das nicht auch so machen.......... Tja weil Funcom keinen WoW-Abklatsch machen will und DAS ist gut so, sonst wäre ja kein Anreiz da, das Spiel zu spielen.

Hört auf mit dem Mist. Man kann diese 2 Spiele NICHT miteinander vergleichen. Ja vom Typ her mögen sie sich gleichen, aber niemals in der Art und Weise der Rassen, Klassen,Quests, Spielweise,................

Reden wir in 3 Jahren nochmals über das Thema, da wird es Datenbanken geben, da wird es Erleichterungen geben (Soft- und Hardware), aber doch nicht jetzt!Es wird sich vieles ändern, wie in anderen Spielen auch.

Ich bin es Leid bei jedem Ticker das gleiche zu lesen, daher bitte ich euch, welche sich immer noch zu Vergleichen hinreissen lassen, probiert AoC aus und entscheiden für euch selbst aber nicht hier irgendwelche Vergleiche ziehen.


Vielen Dank

Mfg Ponre


----------



## Woodspirit (25. Juni 2008)

Hhm ja...hast Recht. Stimmt...aber was willst Du uns sagen?

Leider wird es immer wieder Deppen, Neider etc. geben. Da kannste nix gegen machen.


----------



## Tiegars (25. Juni 2008)

Moin,

klar darf man das Spiel nicht vergleichen. Aber wen man nur das TT System anschaut das ist ja ein Armutszeugnis. Ich weiss nicht ob du jemals eine Petition geschrieben hast. Aber nach 12 Stunden warten vergeht einem die Lust. Es sind nicht alle Arbeistlose die Spielen viele haben nicht soviel Zeit. Und zu deiner Aussage zu den 3 Jahren. Meine Meinung ist das Spiel wird es in 3 Jahren noch geben aber die SPielerzahl wird so klein sein das sie sich am Schluss mit Vanguard unc Co vergleichen kann. Und das ist eben schade weil FC mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt läuft.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sacrificium (25. Juni 2008)

Tja, "freie" Meinungsäußerung.

Wer die große Dummheit gepaart mit Selbsverliebtheit und Mitteilungsbedürfnis
mancher Menschen nicht ertragen kann, sollt vlt nicht in einem öffentlichen
Forum lesen/schreiben.

Und ich persönlich finde ja, dass man ALLES miteiander vergleichen kann.
Ob das im einzelnen immer sinnvoll ist, sei dahin gestellt. Ich hab selber AoC
angetestet und mache folgenden Vergleich mit WoW: Als ich damals mit WoW
(recht kurz nach Releas) angefangen hab, hat es mich sofort gepackt. Als ich
mit AoC angefangenen habe, hab ich mich tierisch drauf gefreut und wurde
vom gameplay sehr enttäuscht. Es spielt sich einfach nicht so "flüssig", völlig
abgesehen von iwelchen bugs etc.


----------



## Hasgli (25. Juni 2008)

Spielt sich nicht mehr so flüssig...klar kein dummes "Ich muss nur auf eine Taste drücken" gibts nicht mehr.....


----------



## Thoryia (25. Juni 2008)

Oh man, wieviel WoW<>AoC Vergleichs Whine Threads nun noch? Exakt das gleiche Thema gabs doch erst.

/report


----------



## Alwina (25. Juni 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> klar darf man das Spiel nicht vergleichen. Aber wen man nur das TT System anschaut das ist ja ein Armutszeugnis. Ich weiss nicht ob du jemals eine Petition geschrieben hast. Aber nach 12 Stunden warten vergeht einem die Lust. Es sind nicht alle Arbeistlose die Spielen viele haben nicht soviel Zeit. Und zu deiner Aussage zu den 3 Jahren. Meine Meinung ist das Spiel wird es in 3 Jahren noch geben aber die SPielerzahl wird so klein sein das sie sich am Schluss mit Vanguard unc Co vergleichen kann. Und das ist eben schade weil FC mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt läuft.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars




Hm wir war das noch gleichmal mit meinem letzten Ticket in WOW .
1.)Ticket geschrieben
2.)Noch 4 Stunden gezockt , keine Antwort 
3.)10 min ausgeloggt 
4.)Post im Briefkasten wir konnten sie nicht erreichen 
Ob das besser ist ?


----------



## Sacrificium (25. Juni 2008)

@Thoryia: Der TE wollt eigentlich nur drauf hinweisen, dass man WoW und AoC NICHT vergleichen sollte.

@Hasgli: Genau dass gefühl mit dem "dummen auf eine Taste drücken" kam mir bei AoC erst.


----------



## Tiegars (25. Juni 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Hm wir war das noch gleichmal mit meinem letzten Ticket in WOW .
> 1.)Ticket geschrieben
> 2.)Noch 4 Stunden gezockt , keine Antwort
> 3.)10 min ausgeloggt
> ...



Ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Du willst hoffe ich nicht das WOW Ticketsystem mit dem von AOC vergleichen? Oder hats eine rosarote Brille auf?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Thoryia (25. Juni 2008)

Sacrificium schrieb:


> @Thoryia: Der TE wollt eigentlich nur drauf hinweisen, dass man WoW und AoC NICHT vergleichen sollte.
> 
> @Hasgli: Genau dass gefühl mit dem "dummen auf eine Taste drücken" kam mir bei AoC erst.


Achne, das hab ich schon verstanden, und meine Antwort war auch darauf bezogen. Langsam nehmen diese Themen welche zum 100. Mal alles wieder von vorne Durchkauen einfach überhand!

GENAU dasselbe gabs erst in einem anderen Thread, keine 3 Tage alt. Einfach mal Sufu nutzen statt Stur neues Thema erstellen trägt zur Übersichtlichkeit des Forums bei. Danke.


----------



## yilmo (25. Juni 2008)

Der TE forder zwar die aoc<>wow vergleiche einzustellen,aber tut es selber xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrificium (25. Juni 2008)

Was bitte heißt für euch "vergleichen"?

Also für mich heißt das nur, die Dinge aufzulisten (und vlt zu bewerten) die
bei beiden zu vergleichenden Objekten gleich und unterschiedlich sind.
Dieses Vorgehn kann man mit so ziemlich jeder Paarung von Objekten machen.
Mir fällt zumindest keine ein, wos nicht ginge.

Wenn man einen Vergleich anstellt, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass man
sagen möchte, dass beide Objekte gleich sind. Man misst statt dessen einen
"Abstand" zwischen ihnen. Wie groß dieser ist, ist dabei meist subjektiv.

Man kann natürlich dinge unangemessen vergleichen, wie eben wenn man
z.B. WoW und AoC vergleicht ohne zu berücksichtigen (falls erforderlich!) das
WoW schon etwas mehr Weiterentwicklungszeit hatte.


@Thoryia: Du hoffst wirklich noch iwo, eines Tages in ieinem Forum Übersicht zu finden? Erstaunlich!
Da das hier leider völlig off topic ist, schreib mir doch bitte eine pm, falls du an dem Thema noch rumkauen möchtest.


----------



## Lizard King (25. Juni 2008)

Hasgli schrieb:


> Spielt sich nicht mehr so flüssig...klar kein dummes "Ich muss nur auf eine Taste drücken" gibts nicht mehr.....



oh ja, aber komplexer ist nicht gleich besser, ansatt ich eine taste antippe knete ich jetzt auf der tastatur rum um 3-5 +combo Tasten zu beackern , das System ist total Schrott auf dauer.
Klar ist es interessant am Anfang aber je länger man spielt desto bescheuerter kommt es einem vor, ein "Senso" mini Spiel für den Kampf welch brillianter Einfall der Entwickler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wieso auch einfach wenn es umständlich geht?

Immerhin können die AOC Fanboys mit seltsamen Stolz sagen das sich ihr AOC dahingehend  von WOW o.ä. unterscheidet.

AOC bleibt ein schwacher Versuch in jeder Hinsicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (25. Juni 2008)

-.- würd langsam langweilig immer das selbe....


----------



## Drakonis (25. Juni 2008)

> AOC bleibt ein schwacher Versuch in jeder Hinsicht. crying.gif



und WoW hat ausgedient in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (25. Juni 2008)

Das Tiket-System ist wesentlich angenehmer als das von WoW.. In WoW sieht man das man ein Tiket offen hat super... hilft einem nicht wirklich weiter... Aber in AoC hast du eine Tiketanzeige die dir wirklich einen Hinweis darauf gibt wann du an der Reihe bist. Was du meinst ist der Support und der ist wie auch bei WoW zu Anfang leicht langsam da zu wenige Leute vorhanden sind die die Tikets bearbeiten und deshalb stellt FC jetzt ja auch mehr Leute ein.

Und das mit dem Man kann WoW nicht mit AoC vergleichen halte ich für dummfug... Man sollte es nicht das ist richtig aber trotzdem kann man es. Denn wenn du es genau betrachtest hat s soviele ähnlichkeiten mit WoW und anderen Spielen: Es gibt Tanks, DD, Heiler was es auch in anderen Games gibt. Um Zauber zu benutzen muss man einen Bestimmten Wert opfern (Mana/Ausdauer), Levelsystem sit komplett gleich, Fantasy-Spielwelt in der man den Obermacker töten muss, Loot hat die gleiche wertung wie in WoW (weiß=normal, Grün=Magisch,Blau=überragend,Lila=Episch usw.) man ist auf Teamplay angewiesen, Verschiedene Höhlen(Instanzen) die man mit seiner Gruppe bestreiten kann, Schlachtzüge, craftsystem hat einige paralellen zu WoW man könnte noch ewig lange Gemeinsamkeiten aufzählen da Funcom das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat. 
Die Punkte wo sich  AoC krass von WoW unterscheidet ist Gameplay, Gruppenzusammenspiel,Grafik,Story und Spielwelt-Aufbau.

Der Rest besteht nur aus Gemeinsamkeiten, und wer das bitte nicht sieht der muss die Augen mal aufmachen.
Ich habs irgendwo schonmal geschrieben: Vergleichbar = JA, Sollte man es ? = NEIN


----------



## FliX80 (25. Juni 2008)

Herrlich, den Quatsch hier zu lesen. :-)


----------



## SulTaNkx (25. Juni 2008)

mimimimimi XD


----------



## Sacrificium (25. Juni 2008)

1. Wenn ihr den thread nicht mögt, warum belebt ihr ihn?

2. Warum ist das vorrangige Thema immernoch der Vergleich von WoW und AoC, statt
(wie es vom TE angedacht war) über die Vergleichbarkeit von WoW und AoC zu diskutieren?
Mir fällt es durch alle Foren zu allen möglichen Bereichen immer wieder auf, dass "Antworter"
oft nicht auf den TE eingehen, sondern aus dem Thema machen, das sie eigentlich gerne hätten.
Das kann z.B. ein Vergleich von WoW und AoC sein oder darüber klagen, dass es ständig 
Threads gibt, die WoW und AoC vergleichen. Usw.

Versucht doch mal rauszufinden über was der TE wirklich diskutieren möchte und antwortet nur,
wenn das was ihr sagen wollt wirklich mit diesem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Mitzy (25. Juni 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> klar darf man das Spiel nicht vergleichen. Aber wen man nur das TT System anschaut das ist ja ein Armutszeugnis. Ich weiss nicht ob du jemals eine Petition geschrieben hast. Aber nach 12 Stunden warten vergeht einem die Lust. Es sind nicht alle Arbeistlose die Spielen viele haben nicht soviel Zeit. Und zu deiner Aussage zu den 3 Jahren. Meine Meinung ist das Spiel wird es in 3 Jahren noch geben aber die SPielerzahl wird so klein sein das sie sich am Schluss mit Vanguard unc Co vergleichen kann. Und das ist eben schade weil FC mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt läuft.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Du kannst den Petitionen irgendwie eine gewisse Priorität geben, sodass sie schneller/ langsamer bearbeitet werden. Frag mich allerdings nicht wie das geht, ich weiß es auch nicht. Allerdings stimmt es, was das angeht ist der Support ziemilch abartig.
Allerdings: Im Prinzip läuft auch BLizzard mit geschossenen Augen durch die Gegend. Es wird herzlich wenig darauf eingegangen, was die Spieler gerne hätten bzw. nicht hätten.

Was mir bei WoW aber wirklich gefallen hat, sei es, weil ich nun seid release dran gewöhnt bin, ist das Interface und das System, wie man heilt. Ich spiele leidenschaftlich gerne einen Heiler- aber in AoC musste ich erstmal Zurecht kommen. Das war nicht so einfach für mich.


----------



## Ponresod (25. Juni 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Der TE forder zwar die aoc<>wow vergleiche einzustellen,aber tut es selber xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm, tut mir Leid, wenn es bei dir so angekommen ist, aber ich bin mir in keiner Hinsicht bewusst, mit welchen Äusserungen ich die Spiele verglichen hab. Vielleicht kann ich mich nicht ausdrücken oder du verstehst es falsch.

Mfg Ponre


----------



## Deasaster (25. Juni 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Herrlich, den Quatsch hier zu lesen. :-)


Meine Rede!


----------



## Teax51 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal

Ich sag dazu nur folgendes , im grunde kann man sich ja denken das es Leute gibt, die von WoW auf AOC wechseln und hoffen viel vom Gameplay übertragen zu können.
Und das man sich denken kann das es Leute gibt die rummeckern weil dies nicht erfüllt wurde.

Aber mal ehrlich , WoW ist was GANZ anderes als AOC. Die Grafik ist anders , man muss combos ausführen statt eine Taste für eine Attacke zu drücken und und und. Ich kann es nicht soo gut wie ihr beurteilen da ich lediglich ab und zu Age of Conan bei meinem Bruder spiele , aber trotzdem liegt klar auf der Hand das es nicht das gleiche ist was viele Leute die gewechselt haben leider nicht wahr haben wollen.

Leider gibs aber halt auch immer solche Leute die so von WoW besessen sind das sie schon Sachen rumerzählen wo man nur lachen kann , wie z.B. das die Grafik in Age of Conan schlechter ist als in WoW. Die kann man ja noch nicht einmal vergleichen da WoW eine Comicgrafik hat. 

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will sowas wirds immer geben lieber Threadgründer , sowas gabs auch schon bei Herr der Ringe online , Tabula Rase & co.

Leider wohl bemerkt


----------



## floyo123 (25. Juni 2008)

Sinnloses Thema, auch diese ewige Support Fehler Sache, bei einem technisch komplexem Spiel gibt es mehr Schwierigkeiten bei Computern.

Hat ein Würfel mehr als 6 Flächen wird es auch kompliziert.

Diese Support Sache, hier wird mit WoW verglichen, klar ist das in AoC so zur Zeit kein Zustand, ich hoffe es bessert sich,
aber wer von den Leuten die sich beschweren hatte am 11.2.05 WoW im Briefkasten oder wo auch immer.

Ich weiß noch wie es kam und wie ich mich gefreut hatte, dort gab es auch technische Probleme, Gms haben dir wenn
überhaupt mit Makros geholfen.

UND!, darf ich an den ersten oder 2. Sommer von WoW erinnern, ich glaube es war der erste, wo Server teilweise Tagelang off blieben?

Wer Bock auf AoC hat kauft es sich, wer Bock auf WoW hat kauft es sich.

PUNKT.


----------



## Ponresod (25. Juni 2008)

Sacrificium schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ihr den thread nicht mögt, warum belebt ihr ihn?
> 
> 2. Warum ist das vorrangige Thema immernoch der Vergleich von WoW und AoC, statt
> (wie es vom TE angedacht war) über die Vergleichbarkeit von WoW und AoC zu diskutieren?
> ...




Danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teax51 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal

Ich sag dazu nur folgendes , im grunde kann man sich ja denken das es Leute gibt, die von WoW auf AOC wechseln und hoffen viel vom Gameplay übertragen zu können.
Und das man sich denken kann das es Leute gibt die rummeckern weil dies nicht erfüllt wurde.

Aber mal ehrlich , WoW ist was GANZ anderes als AOC. Die Grafik ist anders , man muss combos ausführen statt eine Taste für eine Attacke zu drücken und und und. Ich kann es nicht soo gut wie ihr beurteilen da ich lediglich ab und zu Age of Conan bei meinem Bruder spiele , aber trotzdem liegt klar auf der Hand das es nicht das gleiche ist was viele Leute die gewechselt haben leider nicht wahr haben wollen.

Leider gibs aber halt auch immer solche Leute die so von WoW besessen sind das sie schon Sachen rumerzählen wo man nur lachen kann , wie z.B. das die Grafik in Age of Conan schlechter ist als in WoW. Die kann man ja noch nicht einmal vergleichen da WoW eine Comicgrafik hat. 

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will sowas wirds immer geben lieber Threadgründer , sowas gabs auch schon bei Herr der Ringe online , Tabula Rase & co.

Leider wohl bemerkt


----------



## Izydriel (25. Juni 2008)

Einfach Schwachsinn hier. Immer wieder und wieder das gleiche Thema.
Ich hab 2 1/2 Jahre WoW gezockt! Und: Geil wars, hab viel spaß damit gehabt, neue Leute kennengelernt usw....
Jetzt zock ich AoC! Und: Geil ist es! Tolles Gameplay, fette Grafik und Sound, etc. pp

Bitte jedem das Seine, jedes Game hat irgendwie seine Daseinsberechtigung und seine Kunden, die mit dem jeweiligen Produkt ihren Spaß haben. Die ewigen Vergleich bringen doch nichts, zumindest nicht hier, wo eine sachliche Diskussion anscheinend ein unmögliches Unterfangen zu sein scheint.

Lasst jeden das zocken, was er für richtig hält und gut ist....

Meine Meinung

Mfg


----------



## Teax51 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal

Ich sag dazu nur folgendes , im grunde kann man sich ja denken das es Leute gibt, die von WoW auf AOC wechseln und hoffen viel vom Gameplay übertragen zu können.
Und das man sich denken kann das es Leute gibt die rummeckern weil dies nicht erfüllt wurde.

Aber mal ehrlich , WoW ist was GANZ anderes als AOC. Die Grafik ist anders , man muss combos ausführen statt eine Taste für eine Attacke zu drücken und und und. Ich kann es nicht soo gut wie ihr beurteilen da ich lediglich ab und zu Age of Conan bei meinem Bruder spiele , aber trotzdem liegt klar auf der Hand das es nicht das gleiche ist was viele Leute die gewechselt haben leider nicht wahr haben wollen.

Leider gibs aber halt auch immer solche Leute die so von WoW besessen sind das sie schon Sachen rumerzählen wo man nur lachen kann , wie z.B. das die Grafik in Age of Conan schlechter ist als in WoW. Die kann man ja noch nicht einmal vergleichen da WoW eine Comicgrafik hat. 

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will sowas wirds immer geben lieber Threadgründer , sowas gabs auch schon bei Herr der Ringe online , Tabula Rase & co.

Leider wohl bemerkt


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Man kann WoW nicht mit AoC vergleichen halte ich für dummfug... Man sollte es nicht das ist richtig aber trotzdem kann man es. Denn wenn du es genau betrachtest hat s soviele ähnlichkeiten mit WoW und anderen Spielen: Es gibt Tanks, DD, Heiler was es auch in anderen Games gibt. Um Zauber zu benutzen muss man einen Bestimmten Wert opfern (Mana/Ausdauer), Levelsystem sit komplett gleich, Fantasy-Spielwelt in der man den Obermacker töten muss, Loot hat die gleiche wertung wie in WoW (weiß=normal, Grün=Magisch,Blau=überragend,Lila=Episch usw.) man ist auf Teamplay angewiesen, Verschiedene Höhlen(Instanzen) die man mit seiner Gruppe bestreiten kann, Schlachtzüge, craftsystem hat einige paralellen zu WoW man könnte noch ewig lange Gemeinsamkeiten aufzählen da Funcom das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat.
> Die Punkte wo sich  AoC krass von WoW unterscheidet ist Gameplay, Gruppenzusammenspiel,Grafik,Story und Spielwelt-Aufbau.
> 
> Der Rest besteht nur aus Gemeinsamkeiten, und wer das bitte nicht sieht der muss die Augen mal aufmachen.
> Ich habs irgendwo schonmal geschrieben: Vergleichbar = JA, Sollte man es ? = NEIN




Also das man AoC und WoW vergleichen kann, da muss ich dir zustimmen. Aber wieso sollte man es nicht tuen?? 
Ich behaupte mal, man sollte es sogar. Zumindest in bestimmten Bereichen wie zB. Spiel- und Kampfmechanik. 
Klar, beide Spiele haben unterschiedliche Mechanismen wie bestimmte Sachen behandlet werden, aber muss Funcom 
denn das Rad komplett neu erfinden??

Ich konnte noch nicht wirklich weit Spielen, da mir noch RAM Speicher fehlt, aber folgendes ist mir bis jetzt aufgefallen:

Wieso kann ich im AH Sachen nur zum Festpreis verkaufen?
Wie zieht Funcom Geld aus der Spielwelt?? Meine Rüstung muss ich ja nicht reparieren (mal als Beispiel).  So wird im laufe der Zeit eine Menge Gold im Umlauf kommen!

Jetzt mal verglichen mit WoW:
Dort gibt es im AH die Gebotsoption. Darf AoC sie jetzt nicht haben, nur um sich von WoW zu unterscheiden?
Alleine durch die Rep-Kosten zieht Blizzard ne Menge Gold aus dem Spiel.

Und das sind für mich zumindest schon mal zwei Punkte in denen man AoC und WoW vergleichen kann und sogar darf.
Klar das AH gabs bei WoW auch nicht zum Release, aber es gibt es jetzt schon lang genug um ein ähnliches System für AoC zu entwickeln.

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## BalianTorres (25. Juni 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> und WoW hat ausgedient in jeder Hinsicht.



/signed


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. Juni 2008)

Zur Frage:   *JA* sind sie, leider.

Warum ?

In den letzten Jahren hat sich nach dem Homo Sapiens eine neue Spezies entwickelt. Der Homo Computicus 

Er zeichnet sich dadurch aus, das er den aufrechten Gang fast verlernt hat, da er fast nur noch in leicht gekrümmter Haltung vor dem PC sitzt.

Seine Haut ist blass und er trägt mit Stolz seine Augenringe. Genau wie die Fettringe um seine Hüften. Er ernährt sich von schneller Nahrung, die
er am liebsten aus der Mikrowelle erbeutet oder telefonisch betellt. Seine Lieblingsgetränke sind meist auch stark Zucker-, Koffein- oder Alkohol-
haltig. (Letzteres seltener)

In seinem früheren Leben war er oft ein Aussenseiter ohne großen Freundeskreis und betrachtete das andere Geschlecht eher mit Argwohn. Oder das
andere Geschlecht betrachtete IHN mit einer gewissen Abscheu, die man nur bei Vertretern seiner Gattung beobachten kann.

Auch war seine Vergangenheit vom Spielen sogenannter "Solospiele" gekennzeichnet. Das änderte sich mit Einführung des sogenannten MMORPG
Zeitalters. Von nun an konnte er sich mit gleichgesinnten, aber auch ein paar verirrten Seelen die das Computerspiel bis dahin noch nicht für
sich entdeckt haben, treffen.

Diese Spiele verbrauchten noch mehr seiner, im Überfluss vorhandenen, Freizeit und er konnte zum ersten Mal im Leben wirkliche Erfolge vorweisen.

Er wurde zu etwas bedeutendem - in seinem kleinen Universum auf jeden Fall.

Das Highlight des Tages ist für ihn, wenn er von einem anderen Spieler angeschaut wird und er mit den Früchten seiner Arbeit (auch oft T6 o.ä.
genannt) glänzen kann. Vorzugsweise auf einem Epischen, superseltenen Reittier sitzend. 

Was er allerdings niemals ablegen würde, war seine "Einzigartigkeit". Die Unfähigkeit, sich wirklich mit anderen Menschen auseinander 
zu setzen und auf ihre Wünsche und Bedürfnisse einzugehen.

So lange SEIN Loot droppt, so lange er die Arena/das Schlachtfeld als Sieger verlässt ist alles bestens. Bei Problemen aber werden 
Mitspieler angeflamed, Gilden und Raids verlassen und Freunde auf Ignorelisten verbannt.

Und ganz wichtig, seine eiserne Regel: *Es gibt nur ein gutes Spiel - das welches ich grade spiele.*

Regel Nr. 2: Nur mein Char ist die beste Klasse. 

Kurz gesagt _die meisten_ Computerspieler sind selbstbezogene, selbstverliebte, egozentrische, egoistische *IGNORANTEN*.

Ich sage: _die meisten_, wer sich also gleich irgenwie angesprochen fühlt und gleich losflamed, der ist wohl auch gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (25. Juni 2008)

Ponresod schrieb:


> In AoC ist vieles anders!
> 
> 
> Mfg Ponre



Namaste
im vergleich womit? Etwa mit einem anderen Spiel? Etwa mit WoW?
etwas verwundert bin.


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> im vergleich womit? Etwa mit einem anderen Spiel? Etwa mit WoW?
> etwas verwundert bin.



Ev. sollte buffed den AoC Komplex hier streichen.

Abgesehen davon das viele Kommentare in Richtung gehen das AoC Schrott ist, kommt von begeisteren AoC Fans, die es irgendwie
geschafft haben jede Klippe zu umgehen - schlichtweg einfach Falschaussagen zu AoC wie, wir hatten nie ein Problem.

Das neben das möchtegern Auktionshaus seit Wochen verbuggt ist, wo wohl wirklich 99,9 Prozent der AoCler regelmäßig vorbeikommen, weiß
wirklich jeder.

Sprich mit so einer Community kann im Streitfall sowieso nicht kommunizieren weil diese Neider sich auf erfolgreiche Produkte oder
einer Patchzukunft beziehen die es aber aktuell sowie nicht gibt.

Von 10 AoC Kommentaren kommt vielleicht mal ein wirklichkeitgetreues in Richtung " ja ich kannte WoW, wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren, mir machts aber noch Spass trotz einigen Hürden".

Wo ich noch mitgezählt hab, kam 9 x rosarote Brille ala ich hab 49 Euro vollkommen richtig angelegt und selbst wenn was nicht stimmt, sind 2 irgendwas patches besser als ein durchdachter WoW Patch.

Mit solchen Kommentaren nervt ihr die WoW Community auch einfach nur, ohne versprochenen Testaccount kommt da auch kaum ne Maus hintern Herd mehr her.

Bin ich jetzt ein böser Prediger weil ihr seit Wochen nicht sachlich über die Wahrheit diskutieren könnt?

Ihr habt auf Age of Connan ein eigenens Forum, die WoWler auch - nur heulen die nicht alle 3 Nasen lang und es geht fast immer um Fun.

Bei AoCler gehts immer irgendwie noch immer darum das sie es nicht verkraften das AoC nicht WoW ablöst und darüberhinaus eine Menge Ungereimheiten an Spielspass auch noch auftauchen.

Ihr fangt immer wieder damit an und das Echo kommt dadurch auch jedesmal wieder - genauso wie in diesen Thread - obwohl ich schon kkthxbye sagte, und weder AoC und WoW spiele - seit ihr die Aufheizflamer vom Dienst, ich hab in AoC Forum noch nie ein Thread aufgemacht, fasse mich aber nur am Kopf. 

Es ist wohl logisch das ich reinpredige und scherze bei solchen Treads:



> Was mich aber immens stört hier ist der ewige Vergleich mit WoW. Mich kotzt das an.
> 
> Ich habe selber WoW gespielt bis Mai diesen Jahres ( inkl. Beta). Seit BC wurde das Spiel naja, sagen wir sehr einfach. Lila items werden einem nachgeschmissen für sehr wenig aufwa




*Nehmt Aoc´ler die Plattform für solche Weinhypes*, nicht mal die Hellgater oder andere haben sich hier so angestellt...meine neues buntes Grafik Aoc wird der Hammer plärrr - oh doch nicht? Dann mal schnell auf klassenbestes MMORPG WoW reinhämmern - nicht vergleichen anprangern und nur AoC loben und nebenbei doch noch versuchen es schlecht zu machen ist einfach ganz großes ..=..minimmi. ...und lol zur Threadlogik.

Wer Schwachsinn produziert fordert letztlich nur noch größeren heraus, deshalb bemüh ich mich immer so sachlich zu bleiben wie 75-80 von 100 Forumuseren auch immer. Die oder ich schreiben jetzt auch nicht was an WoW ganz toll ist, wir wissen aber es muß kein anderes Spiel fürchten.
Zudem setzt mal die Engstirnbrille ab, als gäbe es nur eine Gameplattform mit 2 Spielen...es ist einfach lächerlich.

/closed Thread please


----------



## OldboyX (25. Juni 2008)

> ABER
> 
> 
> Dann WoW mit AoC zu vergleichen, ist wohl der grösste Schwachsinn aller Zeiten.Gut MMORPG ist und bleibt MMORPG. Auto ist auch Auto. Aber ein Mercedes ist kein BMW.



Diesen Satz solltest du nochmal genau durchlesen. Daraufhin solltest du dir Medien (Zeitschriften, Fernsehreportagen, Online, etc.) ankucken welche sich mit dem Thema Auto befassen und danach bitte alle Medien, welche keine Vergleiche zwischen verschiedenen Automarken (ganz besonders aber zwischen Mercedes und BMW die doch ein sehr ähnliches Zielpublikum ansprechen) ziehen hier in einer langen Liste präsentieren.

Wenn es hier um die "Vergleichbarkeit" der beiden Spiele gehen soll, dann sind die Spiele vergleichbar, weil sie eine riesige Fülle an Gemeinsamkeiten haben. Am besten erkennt man das, wenn man Außenstehende fragt, die gar keine PC-Spiele, geschweige denn MMOs spielen. Zeig denen Mal die beiden Spiele und erklär worum es geht, die werden sagen es ist prinzipiell das gleiche wenn du nicht die "Erklärung verfälschst". Klar unterscheiden sie sich im Detail, aber in ihrer Gesamtheit sind sie sich wohl in etwa so ähnlich wie zwei komplett verschiedene Menschen und genetisch sind das nunmal weit über 90% Ähnlichkeit.

Da es schon so viele Threads gibt mit der Kernaussage "Mimimi, WoW, AoC, WAR, etc. kann man ÜBERHAUPT NICHT vergleichen" behaupte ich einfach mal das Gegenteil:
Klar kann man die Spiele vergleichen. Prinzipiell kann man auch noch sehr viel verschiedenere Dinge miteinander vergleichen. Schlimmstenfalls ist der Vergleich so weit hergeholt, dass keiner hier im Forum der Sache folgen kann außer demjenigen der den Vergleich anstellt.

Aber ständig diese Vorwürfe, man könne die Spiele nicht vergleichen sind absolut lächerlich. Der Mensch vergleicht sich ständig, sein Gehirn arbeitet nach Grundgegensätzen und sehr viele Dinge existieren überhaupt nur als Vergleichswerte (prominente Beispiele: warm und kalt, groß und klein, etc.)

Zu verlangen, dass Leute aufhören sollen diese Vergleiche anzustellen ist wohl gleich aussichtsreich wie ins Forum zu posten:
"Bitte Leute, hört endlich auf zu atmen, das kann man TOTAL NICHT MACHEN".


----------



## abszu (25. Juni 2008)

Natürlich vergleicht man Spiele! Warum soll ausgerechnet im MMORPG-Genre nicht gelten, was in allen anderen Spiele-Genres ganz normal ist? Ein Crysis muss sich auch den Vergleich mit Halflife2 mit Cod4 mit Doom3 usw. gefallen lassen, ein Fifa Soccer mit Pro Evo, usw. usf.

Was viele AoC-Fans scheinbar stört und oftmals als "unfair" angeprangert wird, ist die schlichte Tatsache, daß bei WoW und AoC der IST-Zustand verglichen wird. Aber sorry, Leute, damit müsst ihr leben! Beide Spiele liegen im Regal nebeneinander, und wer sich heute für eins davon entscheiden soll, den interessiert nicht, wie das Spiel A in 3 Jahren mal sein könnte oder wie Spiel B vor 3 Jahren mal war, sondern der will wissen, wie es JETZT ist.

Engstirnigkeit vorwerfen tu ich nur einer ganz besonderen Spezies Menschen: Diejenigen, die teils über 3 Jahre begeistert WoW zockten, jetzt so tun, als ob sie jemand diese 3 Jahre lang dazu mit vorgehaltener Pistole gezwungen hat und nun AoC in den Himmel loben. Aber nun ja, ist wohl immer das alte Phänomen, was man einst am meisten liebte, kann man auch am meisten hassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Ev. sollte buffed den AoC Komplex hier streichen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon das viele Kommentare in Richtung gehen das AoC Schrott ist, kommt von begeisteren AoC Fans, die es irgendwie
> geschafft haben jede Klippe zu umgehen - schlichtweg einfach Falschaussagen zu AoC wie, wir hatten nie ein Problem.
> ...




Hallo Netskater.... 
es ist ja wirklich ne eine Menge, was du hier schreibst..... aber irgendwie alles nur nichtssagende Aussagen....

Aber Du gibst ja selber zu, AoC nicht richtig gespielt zu haben, da Du es ja "wegen fehlendem Directx 10-Unterstützung" sofort umgetauscht hast. Also, wenn Du es kaum gespielt hast (und da geh ich jetzt mal von aus), halt dich aus solchen Diskusionen raus.... du kannst es nämlich nicht beurteilen....

Und wenn man schon AoC und WoW vergleichen möchte, dann sollte man es schon richtig machen… und zwar ohne Beschönigungen oder Übertreibungen… aber ich möchte hier jetzt keinen ausführlichen Vergleich anstellen. Da ich jedoch WoW wirklich lange gespielt habe und mir einige Halbwahrheiten hier wirklich auf den Keks gehen, möchte ich zu WoW einiges klarstellen:

Fakten…. WoW ist 3 Jahre alt und hatte auch von Anfang an mit Bug´s zu kämpfen. Blizzard hat viel Zeit und auch Geld investiert, um diese Bug´s auszulöschen. Und selbst nach 3 Jahren ist WoW nicht „bugfrei“, was aber nicht tragisch ist. 

Weiter wird hier wohl niemand bestreiten, dass sich die Welt von WoW im Laufe dieser drei Jahre wirklich stark verändert hat (wie war das noch mit einigen Raidinstanzen… wurden die nicht nachgepatched????????). Die größte Veränderung erfuhr WoW mit dem Erscheinen von Burning Crusard….. was zur Folge hatte, dass viele „eingefleischte“ WoW-Fans dem Spiel „vorerst“ den Rücken kehrten und nach alternativen gesucht haben, weil diese mit dem Addon gar nicht zufrieden waren. Zu viele Bug´s , zu viele Leg´s und zu viele Änderungen und vor allem „zu viele Items“. Wieviel grüne Items waren besser, wie das hart erspielt blau/lila Teil?? 

Dann hatte WoW anfangs ebenfalls mit fehlenden Übersetzungen zu kämpfen, wobei heute in manchen Gebieten die fehlende Lokalisierung immer noch anzumerken ist, aber sich hier jedoch jeder dran gewöhnt hat und es kaum noch auffällt. Und was war seinerzeit los, als Blizzard anfing, die Städtenamen und ähnliches „einzudeutschen“. Man war da der Aufschrei groß, dass doch der Charme von WoW weg sei…. Ironforge/Eisenschmiede … ect.! „Blizzard ist (Aussage hier zensiert)….“ wurde in den blizzardeigenen  Foren geschrieben (heute übrigens alles noch nachzulesen). 

Auch in den Klassenbalancen hat es viele Veränderungen gegeben und mal ehrlich… die Balance ist immer noch nicht „perfekt“! Aber „Perfekt“ wird man gerade in diesem Bereich nicht werden können, gerade weil hier auch subjektiv Empfunden wird und viele unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander treffen. So wird es immer wieder Nörgler geben, die mit diesem und jenem nicht einverstanden sind. 

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch…. Ich möchte die Bug´s von AoC nicht Beschönigen….. aber Fakt ist einfach, dass WoW mit den gleichen Unzulänglichkeiten herumplagen musste, wie es heute AoC tut. Und wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat WoW am Anfang niemals im Leben gespielt (schon gar nicht die Beta). 

Wie sich wohl viele denken können, spiele ich zur Zeit mehr AoC als WoW. Naja, woran das wohl liegt. Tja, oftmals wird von AoC behauptet, dass der Endcontent fehlt, dass es für Level 80 Chars nix mehr zu tun gibt, dass es zwischenzeitlich keine Quests mehr gibt. Aber mal Hand auf´s Herz. Wer einen (oder meinetwegen auch mehrere) Level 70 Chars bei WoW hat, wird doch wohl nicht behaupten, viel Endcontent zu haben. Ruf farmen ??? 5er Inis??? Tagesquest??? Gold farmen fürs Epiqumount??? Das 20.000er mal ne Raidinstanz a´la Karazhan/Gruul ect., nur um ein bestimmtes Item zu bekommen?? Und wo ist nun der Endcontent???? Wo ist die Abwechslung in WoW?? Interessant wird es, wenn man jetzt mal die viel zitierten Spielemagazine nimmt, die ein eigenes Sonderheft zu WoW rausbringen…. Was liest man da???? Zumindest nix neues. Der Xte Karazhan-Guide, die beste Skillung für Char X von Gilde Y, Angelguide, Skillguide, Levelguide, PvP-Guide….alles zum xten mal dagewesen. Aber was neues??? Nein. Und mal ehrlich. Wenn in so nem Magazin steht, dass ich doch „aus Langeweile“ mal eine Instanz ohne Rüssi machen soll oder mal nen level-1-Zwerg/Gnom oder sonst was erstellen soll, mit dem ich dann mit anderen um die Wette laufe, so frage ich mich wirklich allen ernstes, aus welchem Kindergarten der Schreibling da gerade abgehauen ist. 

Sicherlich gebe ich zu, dass es eine ganze Weile braucht, bis man an dem Punkt angelangt ist, an dem ich jetzt bin. Endcontent in WoW gibt’s für mich nicht mehr. Und gerade deshalb bin ich mit meiner gesamten WoW-Gilde (ca. 50 Mann/Frau) AoC angefangen. Und wir sind uns alle einig. AoC ist erfrischend anders. Sicher, es krankt an jeder Ecke. Hat Bug´s und der viel zitierte Endcontent ist „noch“ marginal vorhanden. Aber, wir spielen AoC nicht soviel, wir lassen uns Zeit und wir haben aber alle sehr sehr viel Spass! Und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Hallo Netskater....
> es ist ja wirklich ne eine Menge, was du hier schreibst..... aber irgendwie alles nur nichtssagende Aussagen....




Den Rest von dir lese ich nicht sorry, kommt ja nach dem Einleitungssatzung bestimmt wieder persönliche Angriffe oder warum ich jetzt im buffed Forum
bin und erkläre warum ich AoC spiele, anstatt es dann wirklich zu spielen.


Wir könnens auch kürzer machen, Meinungsfreiheit für jeden, aber ein Thread reicht dazu.

Wenn sich die AoC Community nicht mal einen Monat nach Release in vernünftige Bahnen bringen kann, ist da noch eine Plattform sinnvoll?

*Deshalb bitte Closed - Wiederholung vom Thread AoC - Eine Entäuschung oder Thread einfach schlecht - da der TE WoW vergleicht und dies nur zur Version X der genannten Threads führt Danke*


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (25. Juni 2008)

Ponresod schrieb:


> Tag zusammen !
> 
> Ich besuche die Seite buffed sehr gerne, weil teils neue, teils aber auch von woandersher kopierte Infos ind Hülle und Fülle vorhanden sind. Information ist immer wichtig und das schätze ich an dieser Seite, egal woher sie kommt, upto date muss sie sein.
> 
> ...



WoW > AoC 

Ganz einfach^^

WoW = Elite:-)

Aoc = Crap!

Gl beim Crappen xD


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Den Rest von dir lese ich nicht sorry, kommt ja nach dem Einleitungssatzung bestimmt wieder persönliche Angriffe oder warum ich jetzt im buffed Forum
> bin und erkläre warum ich AoC spiele anstatt es dann wirklich zu spielen.
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst seinen Beitrag ruhig lesen! 

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## kL1086 (25. Juni 2008)

Hamburg, sonnig bei 21°C


----------



## alexaner666 (25. Juni 2008)

> Lila items werden einem nachgeschmissen für sehr wenig aufwand.


nein!
in wow wird einem gar nichts nachgeschmissen!
Man muss tagelang scheiß Ehre farmen, immer die selben Bgs machen....
Den scheiß hab ich mir zwar von nem Bot machen lassen, egal.


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

kL1086 schrieb:


> Hamburg, sonnig bei 21°C



Münster 22 grad, mit WoW 18 Grad, mit AoC 49 Grad im Schatten....ouch ein Sonnenstich.

@alexaner666

Ich glaub der hat den Thread nur aufgemacht damit Aoc mal bissl Aufmerksamkeit bekommt - Werbung!?.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Münster 22 grad, mit WoW 18 Grad, mit AoC 49 Grad im Schatten....ouch ein Sonnenstich.
> 
> @alexaner666
> 
> Ich glaub der hat den Thread nur aufgemacht damit Aoc mal bissl Aufmerksamkeit bekommt - Werbung!?.



Tübingen 26°!

JA AoC hat Werbung verdammt nötig,
4 von meinem Kumpels haben den Fehler gemacht das Game zu kaufen.....und???

KEINER SPIELT ES MEHR!

Warum wohl??

WEIL ES CRAP IST!

Das einzige was gut dran ist, ist die Grafik! net mehr und net weniger......Muhhaaaaaaa


----------



## Spittykovski (25. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> nein!
> in wow wird einem gar nichts nachgeschmissen!
> Man muss tagelang scheiß Ehre farmen, immer die selben Bgs machen....


/signed
mich nerven diese nerdsprüche auch tierisch. Ja klar bekomtm man alles nachgeschmissen, wenn man 8 + am tag zocken kann. 
Als spieler der wow nicht overzockt sondern es im maßen konsumiert, freut man sich noch über jedes bessere lila item.

Wow ist imemrnoch nerdig genug mit dem ganzen gefarme. Aber grad zu anfangszeiten wo man für item xy 26 mal in die selben ini gegangen ist, sry das ist krank und ist es auch immernoch, zum glück nurnicht mehr so extrem.


----------



## abszu (25. Juni 2008)

@Roy1971:



> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch…. Ich möchte die Bug´s von AoC nicht Beschönigen….. aber Fakt ist einfach, dass WoW mit den gleichen Unzulänglichkeiten herumplagen musste, wie es heute AoC tut. Und wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat WoW am Anfang niemals im Leben gespielt (schon gar nicht die Beta).



Auch für dich noch einmal: Es ist vollkommen irrelevant, welche Probleme ein Spiel vor 3 Jahren hatte, welche Features es in 3 Jahren mal haben könnte - verglichen wird der IST-Zustand, denn DAS ist der Zustand, in dem man das jeweilige Spiel heute erhält und spielt.

Ganz abgesehen von der Story mit den Problemen in WoW.... nachträgliches Schlechtreden ist keine gute Argumentation. Und die (Closed oder Open)-Beta von WoW mit der Verkaufs-Version von AoC zu vergleichen ist ein schlimmeres Armutszeugnis für FunCom als es selbst die meisten AoC-Ablehner bisher ausgestellt haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ponresod (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> *Deshalb bitte Closed - Wiederholung vom Thread AoC - Eine Entäuschung oder Thread einfach schlecht - da der TE WoW vergleicht und dies nur zur Version X der genannten Threads führt Danke*




Hmm, noch so einer, wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass ich AoC mit WoW hier verglichen hab, oder hast du was anderes gelesen als ich geschrieben habe ?


----------



## Hideyasu (25. Juni 2008)

Har Har irgendwie funny wir sehr hier am Thread Thema vorbeigeflammed wird ^^ und vorallem sehr nett find ich wie sich hier mal wieder alle gegenseitig anmachen die AoC'ler vs WoW'ler, WoW'ler vs WoW'ler usw. Schade nur das nie die Meinungen andere einfach akzeptiert werden kann "Nein was du sagst ist total Müll!" worauf der nächste antwortet "Nein was du sagst ist der größte Bullshit" usw. Als Informatiker würd ich sagen "Geile Endlosschleife". Vorallem schätz ich aber immer so konstruktive Beiträge wie "AoC ist der letzte scheiß!", "Die Grafik ist kacke" usw. Wurde ja schon genug ausgeweitet das ganze. 

Lasst doch einfach sich die einen Menschen über WoW freuen die anderen über AoC! Sie werden schon einen Grund haben wenn sie es spielen aber ihr müsst nicht eure Gründe den anderen aufzwingen oder deren ihr Spiel schlecht reden. WoW ist für die meisten ein großartiges Spiel andere finden es Scheiße ist doch ok. Bei AoC verhält es sich nicht anders. Wenn ihr das eine Spiel gewohnt seit und das andere spielt und für euch beschließt "Mensch das find ich jetzt nicht so toll" müsst ihr nicht jedes mal gleich nen neuen Thread aufmachen "Spiel XYZ ist ja so kacke im Vergleich zu ABC". Andere Menschen haben da vieleicht ein ganz anderes Empfinden.

Also nutzt so ein Forum lieber für konstruktive Beiträge anstatt euch immer gegenseit anzuflammen!

HF beim AoC oder WoW spielen!

(P.S.: Ich spiele übrigens beides seit Release und find beides auf ihre art und wiese toll!)


----------



## Mitzy (25. Juni 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> WoW > AoC
> 
> Ganz einfach^^
> 
> ...





unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> Tübingen 26°!
> 
> JA AoC hat Werbung verdammt nötig,
> 4 von meinem Kumpels haben den Fehler gemacht das Game zu kaufen.....und???
> ...



Crap? Naja... Die Quests sind nett gemacht- man hat endlich mal Atmosphäre. Es ist kein kleines "Ich drück das makro und hab den instant win, weil ich so imba bin" (ein schöner rheim, nich?). Ok, es hat noch einige bugs, man muss derzeit noch ein wenig grinden- bei englischen Texten muss man sogar noch nachdenken- welch Schande!- und als ob das alles nich schlimm genug ist... Du hast immer noch kill quests! Ja, AoC ist sooo ein crap. Aber WoW ist so imba... Ok, im Prinzip ist jedes Game das gleiche... Erst farmst du EP für´s lvln und für neues equip... Auf max. lvl farmste equip- ob durch Ehre im PvP, Marken/ Gutscheine in PvE.... Egal. Hauptsache: Du farmst. Und AoC hat keinen einzigen Unterschied zu WoW, lediglich das es hier und da schwieriger ist bzw. nerviger durch Kombos drücken. Und wer schon so argumentiert: "AoC < WoW"- äh, sry... Da kann ich gleich sagen "Ich > du". Die meisten wechseln alleine schon das Game, weil sie es solange zocken. Ich zock seid release, und langsam kann ich WoW auch net mehr sehen.

Aber naja... Bleib du bei WoW, denn für jede Person wie du, die dann zum Glück nicht AoC spielt, bin ich höchst dankbar.
Und um ein bisseln meine Argumentation auf deine Art vorzuführen:

WoW PvP = Schwacher Versuch zu EA Sports
WoW PvE = Interessant, aber viele Ego's und Kiddys (Anmerkung: Die es in jeder Altersklasse gibt!)

AoC = neue Hoffnung auf was besseres
WoW = Spiel für Leute die alles in den HIntern geschoben mögen
AoC = Etwas schwieriger

->

AoC > WoW


----------



## Flixl (25. Juni 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Trixer1 (25. Juni 2008)

Sacrificium schrieb:


> Tja, "freie" Meinungsäußerung.
> 
> Wer die große Dummheit gepaart mit Selbsverliebtheit und Mitteilungsbedürfnis
> mancher Menschen nicht ertragen kann, sollt vlt nicht in einem öffentlichen
> ...



Ging mir genauso.
Spiel WoW seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr.Und ich hab mich wahnsinnig auf AoC gefreut.Ist aber nicht mein Ding.
WoW war wirklich so:Einsteigen,spielen und Spass haben.War wirklich suchtfördernd.Und das trotz der vielen Bugs zu Beginn.
Hoffe WAR wird besser


----------



## Masterio (25. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Ich spiel seit Spetember 2007 WoW und habe bereits eine Klasse auf 70 gelevelt.
hmm...was des mit diesen thread zu tun hat, ganz einach, es hat mir richtig viel Spass gemacht den Char aufs Endlevel zu spielen...leider läuft im Endgame von WoW einiges schief: 

1.   EPICS muss man sich nicht mehr über seinen eigenen Spielskill verdienen(ein oft angesprochenes Thema),
zwar sind die EPIC-Gegenstände die man relativ leicht bekommt, ein ziemlicher Schrott, aber warum müssen die dann violett sein...EPICS sind nun mal EPICS und sollten auch schwer erreichbar sein (für jedermann)  

2.   die Balance ist die reinste Katastrophe(natürlich im PVP-Content)...zu viele klassen machen auch bei gar keinen Spielerskill zu viel schaden, leider ist der PVE-Heal aufs PVP eins zu eins übertragen worden, bsp(nur ein beispiel).: 3000dmg(wird aber wegen der richtig hohen abhärtung einiger klassen aufs minimale reduziert) und 6000heal(der gewirkte heal kann zwar auch reduziert werden, aber er ist trotzdem noch viel zu stark und Healer können auch noch relativ guten schaden machen)


diese zwei Punkte, sind für mich die größte Schwäche die WoW vorzuweisen hat...

wegen diesen beiden Punkten, habe ich mich von meinen Hawara(der bereits eine Woche lang AoC spielte) überreden lassen (ein schwerer Fehler), AoC zu kaufen

da mein Rechner nicht sonderlich gut war und schon für meine Lan-Spiele kaum ausreichte (athlon xp 3000+, geforce 4 ti 4200, 1 Gigabyte Ram),holte ich mir extra einen Neuen(q6600, 8800 gt, 4 Gigabyte Ram)...natürlich kaufte ich mir noch am folgenden Tag Aoc...

ich installierte es(keine Probleme), ich registrierte mich(keine Probleme), ich spielte es(nur Probleme, von richtigen Spielspass kann keine rede sein), aber der Reihe nach:

1. Realm-Auswahl: ich entschied mich für einen PVP Realm...

2. die Character-Erstellung ist löblich(aber was solls, mein body wird sowieso bald in einer einer fetten rüstung stecken)...

3. die erste Spielszene...WOW(mein erster Grafikeindruck)...ich spiele mich so durch die ersten gegner...von einer Kamfinovation kann keine Rede sein...bsp.: magier(dämonolge) und mitrapriester sind genauso zu spielen wie in WoW, nur langweiler...(man merkt es aber erst im späteren Levelberreich)

Barbaren und Dunklertempler zum Beispiel, sind auf dieses von Spielern(AoC-Fans) hoch gelobte Kampfsystem, angwiesen...es ist in Wahrheit dummes geklicke, mit denken hat des nix zu tun (so wie bei WoW^^)...

Mein Char erreicht endlich die ersten Stufen an denen es bei einen Rollenspiel anfängt Spass zu machen(nämlich ab den Zeitpunkt, an dem man seine Talentpunkte verteilen darf), die Talentbäume sind nicht mal ansatzweise so gut wie in WoW(ok ist vll etwas übertrieben, aber aufjedenfall schlechter als bei WoW)...
des Benutzerinterface ist eine Frechheit...die Grafik(bei mir auf höchster Detailstufe), ist am Anfang geil(Ausnahme vom Wasser, des ist durch die ganzen Shader Effekte einfach nur hässlich), ich hab mich aber schnell daran satt gesehen, die Instanzen sehen zu steril aus; im Großen und Ganzen ist der WoW Grafikstil schöner und stimmiger(und ich bin tierischer Gothic-Fan).
Leider ist die Welt von AoC keine freie Welt, alles instanziert, sowas hasse ich bei einen modernen Rollenspiel(ist ja nur meine  Meinung)

AoC hat unzählige Bugs die richtig nerven:

Map-Texturen werden oft(richtig oft) nicht dargestellt
Charakter bleibt oft hängen(Möbelstücke etc. ...)
usw und sofort...in richtig vielen AoC-Threads bei buffed nachzulesen^^

trotzdem hab ich meinen Mitrapriester auf lvl 35 gelevelt(davon haben vll 20 Prozent Spass gemacht), bei WoW  
hab ich mich jedes mal auf einen Stufenanstieg gefreut...Warum spiele ich bis lvl 35 wenns mir überhaupt keinen spass macht:
1. ich hab dafür 50 euro bezahlt
2. ich lasse jeden Spiel eine Chance
3. ich dachte mir es wird im späteren lvl Bereich besser(nehmen wir an ich hätte weiter gelevelt, und hätte mit meiner Gilde eine Stadt errichtet, wozu? Gildenkämpfe sind noch nicht an der Tagesordung, geschweige den an der Wochenordnung)

warum hat mir des leveln meines Chars kaum Spass in AoC gemacht? ganz einfach...der Zeitpunkt neuer Fähigkeiten und die Talentbäume sind richtig schlecht.

Meinen Hawara hab ich es richtig verübelt, dass er mir des Spiel empfohlen hat, des witzige daran ist, er ist jetzt der selben Meinung wie ich, und spielt weiter WoW und wartet auf Wahammer(vll wird des ja der erhoffte Hit)

Fazit:

WoW ist zurzeit einfach ein besseres Spiel als AoC(und man kann die beiden untereinander sehr wohl vergleichen)

An Alle Spieler die sich AoC holen wollen, kauft es euch nicht bzw. noch nicht, spart euch die 50 euro noch, und testet es an(ich glaube eine Art Demo-Version wird bald erscheinen)

Auf AoC habe ich lange gewartet und wurde von Funcom enttäuscht

lg 

chrisi

(heul, da werden jetzt viele Grammatik-und Rechtschreibfehler drinnen sein^^)


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> und krittiesiert nicht immer an den programieren von FC rum, dass sie nix könnten. wenn sie denn nämlich so schlecht sind dann machts grad besser!
> 
> Edit: meinet wegen nennt mich fanboy nur weil ich das game gut finde und ich versuche den leuten lediglich klar zu machen dass es nciht schlecht ist nur weil sie es nciht mögen....



Es tut doch keiner auf die norwegischen Programmierer rumhacken, obwohl die Norweger auch gern Pc spielen
und nun deren Programm nicht mal in  Heimatsprache entstanden ist.

Ev. hatten die  Norweger Glück, denn plötzlich deutsch beim questen angezeigt bekommen - hätte auch diese
Fragezeichen über den Köpfen leuchten lassen können.

Es gibts schon X Threads dazu.

Und alle liefen letztlich in X post mit zig tausenden Views draus.

Was wäre den Aoclern denn lieber, wenn ich alternativ mal in WoW Bereich eine AoC Fehlerliste aufzumachen?
Würde Buffed das zulassen? Warum läßt sie hier diese Vergleichsthread zu?

Warum wird nicht der X Thread in der Richtung gecloset, ist es Buffed recht ständig 2-3 Fraktionen rumkalbern zu sehen?

Ihr solltet euch verhalten wie die WoWler, das Wort AoC fällt da so gut wie nie, aber anscheinen haben es einige nötig Ihren Fehler Monatsabo X nun bei Hersteller XY abzuschliessen und diesen ev. Schwachsinn noch als bessser oder schlechter dazustellen.

Andere würden sagen, man kann sich auch ohne Spiele unterhalten, andere widerrum - lieber mit Spielen aber ohne Abogebühren - noch andere lesen das garnicht weil sie mit ner Highendspielconsole wiederum 10 mal besser fahren.

Nur was hat das alles mit WoW<>AoC zu tun? 

_Wir haben doch wirklich alles durch, und letztlich spielt jeder der was ihm Spass macht - trotz dieser allgemeingültigen Aussage packt jeder der mal einen kurzen Blick im Thread reinwirft - sein Fanboyzeugs aus, ich auch (ohne aktiv eins von 2 zu spielen) - und wissen jetzt schon das geht wieder ohne Closed 30 Seiten lang - was außer buffed wirklich niemand groß erfreuen dürfte - nichtmal den TE!_

Zu guterletzt erwähn ich noch mal locker es neben Spielkonsolen auch X andere Spiele in Bereich RPG, sowie Onlinegames gibt die AoC grafisch locker auf den PC in den Schatten stellen und auch das diese subjektive Augenweide niemand wirklich von Warhammer oder ich guck mal was anderes als WoW Spielern interessieren wird.

*Ok, wenn kein /close dann wirds halt wieder ein /flame Thread, wo der TE irgendwann völlig außer acht gelassen wird und gelangweilt gegen das eine oder andere Argument eingedroschen wird.* Ich persönlich freu mich schon auf posts ala - AoC rennt bei mir perfekt, ich habe nie ein Fehler gefunden,
WoW war mit 1 Millionen Spieler am Tag 1 des Releases überhaupt mal völlig unperfekt - um in anderen Thread zu lesen das nicht mal Abbuchungen bei AoC reibungslos laufen, das sie bei sachlicher Kritik aus dem AoC Forum gebannt wurden oder ihre Hardware für das Game unnötig angeschafft haben.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das AoC überhaupt jemals gut wird, solang es deren Community nötig hat das Wort WoW in den Mund zu nehmen, dass ist geradezu anmaßend und sollte erstmal den Vergleich Hellgate standhalten


----------



## Lizard King (25. Juni 2008)

schon alleine die Tatsache dass die AOC beta Server seit einem Monat nach Release immernoch parrallel zum schon erschienen Spiel laufen sagt doch schon alles über die jetzige Qualität von AOC aus.

AOC wird noch über Monate Müll bleiben! 

viel Spass auf den payed open beta Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (25. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht können wir uns einigen auf WoW =|= AoC...



Netskater schrieb:


> Münster 22 grad, mit WoW 18 Grad, mit AoC 49 Grad im Schatten....ouch ein Sonnenstich.
> 
> @alexaner666
> 
> Ich glaub der hat den Thread nur aufgemacht damit Aoc mal bissl Aufmerksamkeit bekommt - Werbung!?.



Ich glaub du postest hier nur, damit du mal nen bissl Aufmerksamkeit bekommst - omg!?.

Ich wusste das dus nicht ohne aushalten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um mal deine Aussage aus dem anderen Topic aufzugreifen, ich würde ja nur buffed und 'mein Lieblingsspiel' kennen:

Ich habe vor Age of Conan schon viel gespielt, größtenteils (online) aber Diablo 2 LOD, Guild Wars und World of Warcraft. Glaubst du, ich weiß nicht, dass diese Spiele weniger Bugs hatten (GW), stabiler liefen (Diablo) oder mehr Content hatten (WoW) als Age of Conan? Das weiß ich, und trotzdem glaube ich, dass aus Age of Conan ein echt gutes MMO werden kann, wenn weiter nachgepatcht wird. Außerdem habe ich eine nette Gilde, mit der ich zusammen etwas erreichen kann.
Im buffed-Forum habe ich zu WoW-Zeiten nur gelesen, doch bei den lächerlichen Aussagen, die hier über AoC gemacht wurden, musste ich mich einfach anmelden und meinen Senf dazugeben. Glaubst du deswegen, ich kenne nur buffed? Glaubst du zu wissen, was mein Lieblingsspiel ist? Dann hast du dich leider getäuscht.
Und deinen Olnigg, den du so gerne postest, um zu beweisen, wie schlecht AoC ist, kannst du auch wieder einstecken, denn Olnigg macht einfach alles schlecht und ist imho noch nicht mal ein guter Satiriker, er ist nur einer der wenigen, die sich mit MMOs beschäftigen.

Sorry fürs Offtopic aber das musste mal gesagt werden.
________________________________________________

Zum Thema: Die Spielmechaniken aus WoW und Age of Conan lassen sich natürlich vergleichen, wenn jemandem das Kampfsystem nicht gefällt, wird er als Melee in AoC nicht glücklich. Aber es gleich als schlecht abzustempeln, nur weil man es nicht mag oder nicht damit zurecht kommt, ist mal wieder typisch. Doch wie so häufig gesagt lässt sich eins nicht vergleichen, nämlich der Entwicklungsstand der Spiele. Die Leute, die WoW seit Anfang spielen, mussten auch einiges mitmachen, aber auch WoW hat seine Kinderkrankheiten überlebt. Also gebt einfach AoC eine Chance sich zu entwickeln.

@OP: Geb dir Recht, das Gesabbel nervt. Soll einfach jeder spielen was ihm Spaß macht.

@Netskater unter mir: Keine Ahnung was du mir mit diesem Satz sagen möchtest und was das für eine Antwort auf das von mir zitierte sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Ah jetzt ist das ganze auch ein Satz. Trotzdem keine Antwort auf die Frage. btw auch nett das du immer nur das unwichtigste aus meinen Posts zitierst xD


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> schon alleine die Tatsache dass die AOC beta Server seit einem Monat nach Release immernoch parrallel zum schon erschienen Spiel laufen sagt doch schon alles über die jetzige Qualität von AOC aus.
> 
> AOC wird noch über Monate Müll bleiben!
> 
> ...



Wurde die Beta Version nicht bei Release auf den AoC Servern aufgespielt, so das dadruch die stundenlange Verzögerung entstand?

Ich frag schon mal vorab nach, sollte noch einer auf die Idee mit reibungslosen Start kommen, soweit ich weiß war es so zu 99 Prozent so..smile^^.


@Domno oder so

>Und deinen Olnigg, den du so gerne postest, um zu beweisen, wie schlecht AoC ist, kannst du auch wieder einstecken, 
>denn Olnigg macht einfach alles >schlecht und ist imho noch nicht mal ein guter Satiriker, er ist nur einer der wenigen,
>die sich mit MMOs beschäftigen

Über Olnigg: gab es nicht eine letzte AoC Kritik von ihn, und wurde seitdem nimmer auf Buffed gesehen? oje oje....ein überregonial anerkannter und Deutschlands ev. bekanntester Computerspiel-Saitiriest Opfer von AoC Kritik? ..surf mal gut nach....das wäre ja schon fast 1. AoC Jobopfer gesichtet oder was war da los?!?

Wie auch immer, Meinungsfreiheit ftw, meine Meinung^^

---
@gann1
>Ich glaube die, die AoC flamen haben völlig falsche Erwartungen in das Spiel gesteckt
Leider völlig richtig, nur mit Aussagen das man was in AoC leisten muß kann ich mich garnicht anfreunden, meiner letzter Stand war - 80 ohne Endgame Pvp Content und Pve ---Worldfirstkill ...also irgendwie nix anderes aber eher weniger Endgame in AoC, und wie jemand hier schon 3 mal erwähnte es zählt der jetztige Zeitpunkt und nicht der vor 3 Jahren oder in 3 Jahren.

>Zu dem TE, Vergleiche sind in jeder Hinsicht gut, wenn jedoch "Vergleiche" verstecke Flames enthalten sind Vergleiche dumm.
/sign
Na dann hats ja wieder einer geschafft, etwas was niemanden wirklich interessiert hochzukochen.


----------



## gann1 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube die, die AoC flamen haben völlig falsche Erwartungen in das Spiel gesteckt. 

In WoW geht es darum so schnell aus dem hässlichem Azeroth rauszukommen, und so schnell wie möglich die 25er Raid-Instanzen zu sehen und seine Loots zu bekommen.
In AoC kann man beim lvln richtig Spaß haben, man sieht eine wirklich tolle Welt, gute Grafik, zu Anfang nocch gute Quests, ein atemberaubendes Kampfsystem, in dem man noch selber was machen muss.
Für die WoW'ler, ist das natürlich nur ein Hindernis um die tollen Lila Items zu bekommen, alles soll schnell gehen, mit einer solchen Effizienz, dass _oft_ der Spielspaß verloren geht.

Fazit: Wer einen guten PC hat, noch richtig Spaß haben will, selber Kämpfen will ( Ein Spiel in dem ich selbst schlagen kann hab _ich_ mir immer gewünscht!), eine gute Welt und Grafik haben will, der ist bei AoC genau richtig.
         Wer lieber so wenig Zeit wie möglich in das Spiel investieren will, da Ehre farmen, Items farmen, Gold farmen sowieso keinen Spaß macht, soll zu WoW gehen. Denn, wenn man irgendwo aushilft, und sagen wir       mal 6€ pro Stunde bekommt, der kann viel Zeit sparen. (2x6€ = 12€) So, nun Arbeitet man im Rl 2 Stunden, dann bekommt man nach Adam Riese 12€. Von dem Geld kann man sich Prima 1000g Gold kaufen und hat halt mehr Zeit gespart, da Gold farmen viel Zeitaufwendiger ist, also, warum lästige Zeit in WoW zu investieren wenn ich das schneller bekomme? In AoC macht das ganze noch Spaß, da man coole Zauber sieht, coole Moves, eine gute Grafik hat.  Deshalb würde ich mit in AoC NIEMALS GOld kaufen

Also die, die gerne _wirklich_ Spielen, und spaß dran haben aufzusteigen, der sollte zu AoC wechseln, und bleiben. Nicht im nachihnein flamen weil man dort Zeit investieren muss. 

Zu dem TE, Vergleiche sind in jeder Hinsicht gut, wenn jedoch "Vergleiche" verstecke Flames enthalten sind Vergleiche dumm.


----------



## Flixl (25. Juni 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Theroas (25. Juni 2008)

Hat Tikume heute Urlaub?

Oder steht hier etwas "neues" und ich hab es übersehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (25. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Also das man AoC und WoW vergleichen kann, da muss ich dir zustimmen. Aber wieso sollte man es nicht tuen??
> Ich behaupte mal, man sollte es sogar. Zumindest in bestimmten Bereichen wie zB. Spiel- und Kampfmechanik.
> Klar, beide Spiele haben unterschiedliche Mechanismen wie bestimmte Sachen behandlet werden, aber muss Funcom
> denn das Rad komplett neu erfinden??



Man sollte es nicht vergleichen da WoW in der Entwicklung schon viel weiter ist während AoC noch mit Kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen hat. Jeder der es explizit mit WoW vergleicht wird enttäsucht werden deshalb sollte man es als eigenes Spiel betrachten und nicht als Konkurenten von WoW


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

gann1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die, die AoC flamen haben völlig falsche Erwartungen in das Spiel gesteckt.
> 
> In WoW geht es darum so schnell aus dem hässlichem Azeroth rauszukommen, und so schnell wie möglich die 25er Raid-Instanzen zu sehen und seine Loots zu bekommen.
> In AoC kann man beim lvln richtig Spaß haben, man sieht eine wirklich tolle Welt, gute Grafik, zu Anfang nocch gute Quests, ein atemberaubendes Kampfsystem, in dem man noch selber was machen muss.
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur pauschalisierter Mist den du da schreibst. 




Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Man sollte es nicht vergleichen da WoW in der Entwicklung schon viel weiter ist während AoC noch mit Kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen hat. Jeder der es explizit mit WoW vergleicht wird enttäsucht werden deshalb sollte man es als eigenes Spiel betrachten und nicht als Konkurenten von WoW



Ein paar Beiträge vorher stand eine schöne Antwort darauf:

AoC steht neben WoW in den Verkaufsregalen, deshalb muss es sich mit ihm vergleichen lassen(oder so ähnlich, bin gerade zu faul zum suchen).
AoC hätte sich einiges gutes von WoW abschauen können. WoW hat es auch so gemacht. Gesehen was damals einige andere MMORPGs schon gut gemacht haben und es dann in WoW
gesammelt und um einiges verfeinert. Wieso muss jetzt AoC alte fehler begehen, die andere schon gemacht haben und versuchen das Rad neu zu erfinden?? 

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Donmo (25. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wieso muss jetzt AoC alte fehler begehen, die andere schon gemacht haben und *versuchen das Rad neu zu erfinden*??


Ganz einfach, um nicht WoW 2 zu werden, denn wenn es nichts wäre als ein WoW-Abklatsch, würde es doch niemand spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Funcom aus den Fehlern anderer Entwickler wenig gelernt hat, da muss ich dir aber leider rechtgeben (z.B. verkorkste Friendlist), aber dann wirds eben nachgepatcht. Die paar Wochen komm ich auch mit dem momentanen Modell klar^^


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, um nicht WoW 2 zu werden, denn wenn es nichts wäre als ein WoW-Abklatsch, würde es doch niemand spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sie sollen WoW ja nicht kopieren. Aber wie du schon selber sagst zB. die Freundesliste. Die hätte man doch in Grundzügen übernehmen können. Oder das Auktionshaus mit seiner
Funktionalität. F-Liste und AH sind bei Blizzard auch nicht perfekt, aber hätte man sich da nicht etwas in der Spielerlandschaft umhören können?!

Wie gesagt nicht falsch verstehen. Bis jetzt gefällt mir AoC eigentlich und trotzdem kann mir WoW auch gefallen! Klar kann ich nicht beides extrem und am Maximum spielen,
aber AoC werd ich mit Kumpels spielen, die nur gelegentlich spielen wollen und WoW werd ich für mich persönlich weiter spielen. Zumindest solange bis mein Drakensang geliefert wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Roy1971 (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Den Rest von dir lese ich nicht sorry, kommt ja nach dem Einleitungssatzung bestimmt wieder persönliche Angriffe oder warum ich jetzt im buffed Forum
> bin und erkläre warum ich AoC spiele, anstatt es dann wirklich zu spielen.
> 
> 
> ...



Soetwas kommt dabei heraus, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen. Das nenne ich mal eine sachliche Diskusion......


----------



## Grimtom (25. Juni 2008)

Am besten alle Hersteller clonen WoW ... und die Spieler sind zufrieden. 
Hersteller verzichten auf neue Ideen und wir verzichten alle auf Moderne Grafik, neue Innovationen und auf alles was neu ist.
Wir machen aus Aion, Warhammer, Stargate einen WoW Abklatsch und gut is.

Warum wird ewig versucht mit aller Gewalt andere Spiele schlecht zu reden ... ?  Was soll der Scheiss ?
Warum wird immer versucht, anderen die eigen Meinung aufzudrücken ?
Abgesehen von den "möchtegern" Autoren, die versuchen hier einen objektiven Bericht zu schreiben. Sry, wenns bei Euch nicht läuft, muss es nicht auch bei allen anderen so sein.

Lasst dennen die gerne AoC spielen ihren Spass und umgekehrt. Wem etwas nicht gefällt, der lässt es einfach.


----------



## Kazaad (25. Juni 2008)

Bei AoC muss man sich die Frage stellen ob man für das grossartige Gameplay über die Fehler und Bugs (die eindeutig vorhanden sind) sehen kann. Wer mit der vollgepatchten und fehlerfreien Version eines WoW's rechnet ist am falschen Platz, denn das Spiel wurde nunmal zu früh released. 

Daher rate ich allen die jetzt enttäuscht über das Spiel sind sich ihren Frust zu sparen, denn man wusste schon in der Endbetaphase das es Fehler haben wird.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Ponresod schrieb:


> Was mich aber immens stört hier ist der ewige Vergleich mit WoW. Mich kotzt das an.



Also der letzte Wow Vergleichsthread liegt meines Wissens schon eine ganze Weile zurück.

Was ich mich ernsthaft nun frage: Wenn es dich so stört, warum dackelst Du hier an und erstellst höchst persönlich einen neuen Thread zu dem Thema? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also der letzte Wow Vergleichsthread liegt meines Wissens schon eine ganze Weile zurück.
> 
> Was ich mich ernsthaft nun frage: Wenn es dich so stört, warum dackelst Du hier an und erstellst höchst persönlich einen neuen Thread zu dem Thema? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf.


Ich glaube mit seinem Thread wollte er nur sagen, dass ihn die Vergleiche stören und wollte damit einen Schlussstrich unter das Ganze setzen, aber blöderweise hat er damit wieder die Grundsatz-Diskussion 'Ob man WoW mit AoC vergleichen kann und wenn ja warum, wenn nein warum nicht' angezettelt und somit ist das hier ein wenig aus dem Ruder gelaufen, weil dann wieder sowas kam wie
AoC bietet soviel Neues
*AoC > WoW*oder auch​AoC ist Crap, omfg
*AoC < WoW*

etc. Hätte man sich allerdings schon denken können, da es hier ja nur darum geht, wer AoC gut und wer schlecht findet (nehme mich da nicht aus). Aber am besten wäre es, man könnte hier ganz einfach über das Spiel, die Spielmechanik, Taktiken usw. diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ponresod (26. Juni 2008)

@Tikume

Um es dir zu beantworten, ich dackle nicht an sondern wollte MEINE Meinung nur preisgeben. Denn egal welche News auf buffed zum Thema AoC erscheint, es wird sofort darüber disskutiert, was man nicht alles besser machen könnte ( was auch gut ist ) , ABER es wird immer ein Vergleich mit dem 3 Jahre "reifern" WoW (wie einige sehr schön formuliert haben) gestellt. Das kotzt mich an. Was TE vor mir geschrieben haben............. lass es, das ist deren Meinung.

Weder vergleiche ich WoW mit AoC, noch sage ich, dass eines der beiden schlechter ist als das andere. Auch ich mochte bzw. mag WoW, ich halt mich auf dem Laufenden, was grad passiert und ich spiele sehr gerne AoC.



@Donmo

Einer der wenigen hier, die auch VERSTANDEN haben, was ich geschrieben habe. Danke.


Andere haben ja wiedermal in ihrer, wie der Thread so schön bezeichnet wurde, Engstirnigkeit total am Ziel vorbeigeschossen. Nun kann man nicht verübeln.............

Mfg Ponre


----------



## Lizard King (26. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Aber am besten wäre es, man könnte hier ganz einfach über das Spiel, die Spielmechanik, Taktiken usw. diskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja das interessiert doch die Spieler gar nicht, lieber rechtfertigen sie den Kauf ihres stupiden Blut und Nippel Wunders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kL1086 (26. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso man sich über Vergleiche beschwert.

Wie kann man etwas ohne Vergleiche bewerten?
Würde man AoC nicht mit WOW vergleichen, sondern nur das Spiel alleine würde man
wahrlich nur wenig positives erstma sagen können. Zur Zeit gibt es soviele Bugs. Das ist einfach
unglaublich. Egal ob das Spiel "relativ" neu ist. Ich stehe nicht so drauf ~50 Euro für ein nicht fertiges 
Spiel zu zahlen.


----------



## Mitzy (26. Juni 2008)

kL1086 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso man sich über Vergleiche beschwert.
> 
> Wie kann man etwas ohne Vergleiche bewerten?
> Würde man AoC nicht mit WOW vergleichen, sondern nur das Spiel alleine würde man
> ...



Auch wenn das nun warscheinlich blöd kommt- betreffend Zahlen... Dann zahl keine 50 Euro, fertig.
Es gibt bugs, ja. Es gibt Probleme mit einigen Dringen, ja. Stört es wen? Ja und Nein. Wer sagt allerdings eigentlich die ganze ZEit dazu was? Die, die "ja" sagen. Die, die "nein" sagen hören/ sehen entweder schon gar nicht mehr hin, weil sie keine Lust haben, oder weil sie es Leid sind.
Ich wette, wenn WAR rauskommt, wird es auch einige solcher Threads geben.
Allerdings ist das bei allen Foren so. Entweder es wird geflamet, gewhinet oder man berichtet über seine Erfahrungen- wobei, bei letzterem, entweder geflamet, gewhinet oder gratuliert wird.
Ich find es zwar schade, aber nunja... Ohne flames wäre meine Mittagspause nur halb so lustig.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Ponresod schrieb:


> Weder vergleiche ich WoW mit AoC, noch sage ich, dass eines der beiden schlechter ist als das andere.



Nein, Du zündest nur ein Streichholz an um zu schauen ob der Gashahn offen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kL1086 (26. Juni 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nun warscheinlich blöd kommt- betreffend Zahlen... Dann zahl keine 50 Euro, fertig.



Diese Antwort kann man geben, ist allerdings wenig hilfreich, btw. ich weiß schon was ich wann wofür zahle.
Meine Aussage "ich zahle ungern ... für ein unfertiges Spiel" sollte nur ein Beispiel dafür sein, das AoC komplett über das 
Bein gebrochen wurde und ohne wirklich gute "Testzeit" released wurde. Bei sovielen Ecken und Kanten, die AoC hat sind
Vergleiche einfach wichtig um ein Spiel zu beurteilen. Wenn man echt nur (ich wiederhole mich) AoC alleine vergleicht,
dann schneidet  AoC leider leider wirklich ganz schlecht ab. Da hilft das bisschen verbuggte Pixelpracht und ein auf die dauer
nerviges Kampfsystem nicht wirklich weiter.

Das aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (26. Juni 2008)

Ponresod schrieb:


> Ich habe selber WoW gespielt bis Mai diesen Jahres ( inkl. Beta). Seit BC wurde das Spiel naja, sagen wir sehr einfach. Lila items werden einem nachgeschmissen für sehr wenig aufwand. Start der Arena besiegelte das Schicksal vieler Spieler. Es ist einfach das idiotischste was ein Game von Blizzard machen konnte. Man wir regelrecht in ein gewissen Lineup mit einer gewissen Skillung des Chars GEZWUNGEN um bestehen zu können. Man kann nicht spielen wie man seinen Charakter "zusammengebaut" hat , nach vielen vielen vielen Nächten. Vor BC war man stolz ein lila Item zu haben , es wurde erarbeitet. Vor BC waren die Spieler, welche einen Offizierstitel trugen, im PvP gefürchtet. Seit BC - allles egal. Ehre farmen, Geld farmen zum ewigen umskillen ,weil man ja mit einer PvPskillung sehr schlecht raiden kann, usw......



Hab ich was verpasst? Ich hab in meiner gesamten WoW-Karriere noch nie ein Arena-Match bestritten, weil ich das PvP-System in WoW eh mies finde. Wurde nie gezwungen das ich PvP mache. Is ne nette dreingabe welches das Spiel zwischendurch bissi auflockert find ich. Nach drei Jahren gibt es nachwievor gerade mal 4 BGs - Hauptbestandteil ist und bleibt PvE.

Zum Thema Lila Item und erarbeiten... Genau das ist es was ich nie machen will. Arbeiten beim spielen! Ich ackere so schon, beim spielen will ich nur spass haben, sonst nix. Und mit solchen Casuals wie mir lässt sich eben mehr Geld verdienen, weil es von uns mehr gibt als Hardcoregamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Sei alles so wie es ist, denn nachwievor gibt es Leute die WoW sehr gerne spielen und sich zum Hero vor dem PC machen und Leute auslachen oder sogar beschimpfen, wenn sie noch nicht alle PvP oder raiditems haben. Ja du wirst ja nichtmal mehr mitgenommen zum raiden, weil jeder dich über das Arsenal anschaut und ingame inspeccted.Schwachsinn sowas.



Ausserhald der Gilde raide ich schon lange nicht mehr. Große Community schön und gut. Ich kenn keine schlechtere. Je größer die Com umso höher auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Deppen/Kiddies zu treffen. Darum - NIE MEHR RANDOMS!






> Dann WoW mit AoC zu vergleichen, ist wohl der grösste Schwachsinn aller Zeiten.Gut MMORPG ist und bleibt MMORPG. Auto ist auch Auto. Aber ein Mercedes ist kein BMW.



Das Beispiel ist leider sehr schlecht gewählt. Gerade BMW und Mercedes lassen sich vergleichen! Beide gehören zur Oberklasse. Haben zwar verschieden Zielgruppen. Doch vergleichen lassen sich diese beiden 100%! 

Wenn Du etz gesagt hättest BMW/Mercedes vs. Opel/Ford - die kann man einfach nicht vergleichen, weil das schlicht nen Klassenunterschied ist.




Trotz allem versteh ich ned ganz was Du mit Deinem Thread erreichen willst? An sich hast Du vollkommen recht. Wenn man AoC spielt sollte man kein WoW erwarten. Wäre auch irgendwie ziemlich sinnlos diese Erwartungshaltung - dann kann derjenige ja gleich bei WoW bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melal (26. Juni 2008)

Diese Beiträge gibt es schon zu hauf. Und ich kann nachvollziehen, wie das für Dich sein muss, immer im News-Ticker so etwas zu lesen. Geht mir nicht anders.

Aber ich muss Dir gratulieren, dass dieser Beitrag noch nicht geschlossen wurde. Ich habe hier auf Buffed leider schon die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass Beiträge geschlossen werden, obwohl der Inhalt (wie bei Dir auch) ernst gemeint war und es einen ähnlichen Beitrag es laut SuFu nicht gab.

Und dies ist auch der Grund, warum ich mich lieber im offiziellen Forum von AoC umsehe als hier (wobei ich gestehen muss, dass dort die irrsinnigen Vergleiche zu WoW auch gezogen werden; jedoch lachen wir in dem Forum darüber und verweisen darauf, dass er das Spiel dann in die Tonne treten soll und uns nicht weiter mit seiner Meinung belästigen soll)... Pacstars und Lizardkings gibt es überall...


----------



## Mitzy (26. Juni 2008)

Du hast schon Recht, man muss Dinge miteinander vergleichen um zu sagen was besser ist.
Und ich vergleiche das Kampf System AoC - WoW sehr gerne miteinander.

WoW Kampfsystem: Ich drücke ein makro und win, weil ich so imba bin.
AoC Kampfsystem: Ich muss mich dumm und dusselig drücken um endlich die Kombo auszuführen.

WoW -> Zu einfach und zu (entschuldigt bitte) dumm. Ich spiel WoW gerne, ich mag das Spiel- aber das Kampfsystem gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
AoC -> Am Anfang sehr spannend, dann aber doch langsam nervig. Ich mag das Spiel- aber das Kampfsystem wird auf Dauer nicht mehr so berauschend.

Es wäre sehr interessant, wenn man ein Kampfsystem hätte, wo man Kombos machen kann, wenn man möchte bzw. das man eine Art eigenen "Cast" entwickeln kann. Der dmg ist der gleiche, nur die Unterschiede in der Steuerung unterschiedlich... Oder das man einen (als Beispiel!) Feuerball länger castet und dadurch mehr dmg macht. Allerdings wäre das System auf Dauer sicher auch langweilig *g*

Aber was ich einigermaßen nervig finde- immer dazu schreiben, dass es die eigene Meinung ist. Klar, es ist die eigene Meinung- ansonsten würde man nicht posten. Aber dadurch wird´s auch nicht besser oder schlechter. Freie Meinungsäußerung ftw- sie nervt evtl. (das beziehe ich auf niemanden, ich sage es allgemein... Und wer sich angesprochen fühlt- hurtz?) aber so ist es nunmal. Wären wir alle immer der selben Meinung, dann wäre es langweilig. Es wäre sicher friedlicher, aber auch langweiliger. Erst durch die unterschiedlichen Meinungen wird ein Forum belebt...


----------



## Netskater (26. Juni 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nun warscheinlich blöd kommt- betreffend Zahlen... Dann zahl keine 50 Euro, fertig.
> Es gibt bugs, ja. Es gibt Probleme mit einigen Dringen, ja. Stört es wen? Ja und Nein. Wer sagt allerdings eigentlich die ganze ZEit dazu was? Die, die "ja" sagen. Die, die "nein" sagen hören/ sehen entweder schon gar nicht mehr hin, weil sie keine Lust haben, oder weil sie es Leid sind.
> Ich wette, wenn WAR rauskommt, wird es auch einige solcher Threads geben.
> Allerdings ist das bei allen Foren so. Entweder es wird geflamet, gewhinet oder man berichtet über seine Erfahrungen- wobei, bei letzterem, entweder geflamet, gewhinet oder gratuliert wird.
> Ich find es zwar schade, aber nunja... Ohne flames wäre meine Mittagspause nur halb so lustig.



Naja das kommt drauf, Lizard King hat heut morgen in AoC Thread - Dagrimm needs gold - was von Hdr Spieler
zu Hdr Spieler gesagt ..Meister Domono oder so baute zu Lizard eine flame  Brücke wo die silben *doof* vorkommen
oder so - und keiner geht drauf ein.

So gehts auch.

Über Vor- und Nachteile zu diskutieren..nicht wirklich, als ev. Abopreisführer könnte man sich ev. konsequent Vorteile wünschen - oder nicht?

Sicherlich wird bei War das ein oder andere auch geschrieben, da es aber absolut Pvp orientiert ist, hoffe ich nicht
wieder wie bei Aoc in der Situtation zu kommen mich bei den vor mir gekillten Spielern zu entschuldigen - in der hoffnung mal "nicht jugendfreien flames" zu entgehen.

Letztlich liegts daran mit welchen Erwartungen sich die Kundschaft das Spiel kauft, und ich bin da allerbester Hoffnung - da nicht Grafik, Sound, weibliche oder männliche Körperteile, Blut oder fliegende Köpfe - oder ev. subjektiv
erfaßt verbotener Inhalt zum Kauf führen sondern ausschließlich eher Pvp. Da in diesen Zusammenhang DaoC-
Entwicklernamen fallen, ist die Community hier jetzt schon bester Stimmung und es nicht davon auszugehen
das sie einen 0 Effekt Pvp einbauen. Es wird eher anstatt über das Spiel allgemein über die pvp klassen diskutiert.

Warhammer stellt eigens Betatester ein - das schliesst dadrauf dassie auch die Möglichkeiten haben, gewisse Dinge speziell zu testen und vor Release zu fixen - große Unzufriedenheit auf der Ebene erwart ich da auch nicht.

Sollte dann noch ab War- Release direkt der Support funktionieren - kann der Chat darüberhinaus ev. schon sehr angenehm werden. Aja, ich bin übrigens kein Warfanboy sollte einer den Gedanken haben ein Releastes gegen
ein unrealestes Spiel zu vergleichen, das würde eher zur einer weiteren Abwertung von irgendwas führen - das sind nur sachliche Dinge sich vorm Verkauf von War auf verschiedenen Seiten nachlesen lassen.

Aber zum Thead hier - ich schliess mich Tikume an.  Zum Wetter...


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Naja das kommt drauf, Lizard King hat heut morgen in AoC Thread - Dagrimm needs gold - was von Hdr Spieler
> zu Hdr Spieler gesagt ..Meister Domono oder so baute zu Lizard eine flame  Brücke wo die silben *doof* vorkommen
> oder so - und keiner geht drauf ein.


Eventuell lag das daran, dass ich geschrieben habe, er müsse nicht in einem Fragethread seine Meinung kundtun, wenn er noch nicht mal auf die Frage antworten kann und zusätzlich gesagt habe, dass wir das gerne per PM klären können, damit nicht wieder rumgeflamt wird. Also bitte nichts aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.

PS: Es ist echt lustig zu lesen, wie du immer wieder absichtlich meinen Namen falschschreibst. Das nächste mal bitte Domino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, Du zündest nur ein Streichholz an um zu schauen ob der Gashahn offen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das hab ich auch gedacht...
@te was dachtest du denn was hier nu geschrieben wird ?


----------



## Ponresod (27. Juni 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> @te was dachtest du denn was hier nu geschrieben wird ?




Naja , eher was sinnvolles , aber leider gibt es Leute, die meinen sie müssen ihre geistigen ergüsse loslassen obwohl sie vielleicht zwar meinen beitrag gelesen haben , aber nicht verstanden , sie haben ihn nur überflogen und dann eher einen eigenen vergleich gestartet , was es eigentlich nicht hätte werden sollen. 80% hier drin fängt wieder zu vergleichen an , manche ganz schlaue meinten sogar der TE würde das tun , aber was solls ich habs aufgegeben, is mir zu blöd...............

Und BMW und Mercedes kann man NICHT vergleichen , beides scheiss Autos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Ponre


----------



## Netskater (28. Juni 2008)

@Donmo

sry, war keine Absicht - viele Posts überfliege einfach nur so.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich nur eins.


Es gibts mehrheitlich  3 Gruppen von AoCler

1. Gruppe ist back to WoW

2. Gruppe hofft weiter (ob erfahrende Anarchy Online Spieler da bei sind?)
   äußert sich aber meist sachlich.

3. Gruppe hat 0 Ahnung, lobt AoC - kennt schneinbar nur WoW und will das
    qualitativ beste mit irreführende Aussagen schlecht machen.

Zu Gruppe 3 sag ich regelmäßig mal was:

Und wenn ich nur sag schaut AoC und dann mal WoW Forum und vergleicht das mit Bugs....

kommt die nächste irreführende Aussage ..bei WoW.. das wäre am Anfang genau so gewesen.

Abgesehen das es so überhaupt nicht stimmt will der Spieler höchstens  *JETZT* wissen 
wie die Spiele sind.

Die Frage ist, neidet Gruppe 3 WoW das sie das mit Absicht machen - oder ist das völlige Unwissenheit?

Auch wenn WoW Marktführer ist - da liegen mir ganz kritische Fragen auf der Zunge - seit dem sie Abogebühren
in Deutschland verbreiten haben (sicherlich gabs andere im kleinen Stil davor), meint jede Hans & Franz Firma
auch Gebühren nehmen zu müssen, ohne aber WoW-Standard ansatzweise zu erreichen.

Bei einen nur etwas besseren Spiel mit 100000 Spielern wäre das pro Monat immer noch bei nur 5 Euro 500000 Euro, im Anbetracht des Supports - Addongeschwindigt - kostenlose Zusatzinhalte seh ich aber irgendwie keines
was diesen Wert 5 Euro Monatsabo auch nur ansatzweise gerecht wird - AoC wo man die teuersten Abogebühren
für Europa schon ausklügete mit quasi 0 Support am Anfang - schon mal ganz und garnicht.

Ok Summe X ist günstiger als 3 mal Kino ect... aber gibts genug Spiele die verlangen nur den Kaufpreis und machen
trotzdem 2 Jahre Spass.

So wie ich sehe, wie wir miteinander umgehen, unsachlich und mit unstimmigen Fakten daherkommen, wird ein großteil der Spieler scheinbar nichtmal Abogebühren von 25 Euro pro Monat auffallen - ohne zu begreifen das es keine echte Mehrleistung gibt.

Noch trauiger wenn Abogebühren hoch sind, und dessen Erwartungen nicht gerecht wird.

An dieser Stelle sollten mal alle zusammenhalten als erfinderisch XoC in den Himmel zu loben.


----------



## Haribo025  (28. Juni 2008)

Wildeshausen,regnerisch bei 20°c


----------



## Mayroi (28. Juni 2008)

mensch kinnerz hört doch mal auf mit dem schubladen denken-.- vorallem grp bildung... gehöre zu keine der 3 grp. und? bin ich jetzt nen böses etwas? hab nicht alles gelesen. 

aber mal ernsthaft: interessieren eure "mitmenschen" euch so sehr das ihr sie dauernd anprangern müsst und euch als über hinstellen müsst? zurück lehnen relaxen. das jeder ne andere meinung zu aoc und wow hat ist doch normal oO das hat nix mit dummheit oder engstirnigkeit zu tun.

einer mag spargel einer kartoffeln und einer mag keins von beiden? und? ernährt er sich nu ungesund? leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Zu Gruppe 3 sag ich regelmäßig mal was:
> 
> Und wenn ich nur sag schaut AoC und dann mal WoW Forum und vergleicht das mit Bugs....
> 
> kommt die nächste irreführende Aussage ..bei WoW.. das wäre am Anfang genau so gewesen.



Bugs hatte Wow sicher weniger, aber ein Content Problem hatte das Spiel definitiv. PvP = 0, PvE Instanzen auch nahe 0.  Das waren Gründe warum bei Wow Release z.b. für mich mit 50 Schlus war.

Natürlich ist der Ist-Zustand bei Wow nun etwas anders und über den Könnte-Zustand von AoC zu spekulieren ist müßig.


----------



## Neak (28. Juni 2008)

ICh weiß nich über was ich mich etz wirkich beschweren soll

Über diejenigen die das Spiel schlecht machen?
oder überdiejenigen die diese Anti-Schlecht-mach Threads schreiben?

letzt endlich ist ja Meinungs Äußerung erlaubt, aber langsam zweifle ich am Sinn

ICh will etz einfach mal auch meinen Senf dazugeben und mich über was beschweren 
was wahrscheinlich noch niemand getan hat.

MEINE PIZZA WIRD KALT!!!!


so lasts euch auch schmecken und so,

MFG
Neak


----------

